# cut bluegill.



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

How well does cut bream work for channeel cats? A whole live one seems to big and gotta use somethinv besides liver cause tje dinks and bullhead eat em all up.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll work, though there are better choices. Fish like shad, suckers, and chubs work better. You may also be surprised how many you'll catch on live bluegills. We catch far more channels on flathead baits than flatheads.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Live will work just fine in most cases. A hearty slab of carp cutbait on a 5/0 hook works well for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Im gonna try it all....found a nice chanel cat hole where i usually catch a bunch of "eating size" with one nicw one per trip up to 23 inches....i feel like i should be able to catch more than one nice one per trip but the catch is there are so many damn bullheads that eat up all my chicken liver worms hot dog qnd minnows and. even cut bream!!! Ive tried live with no takers yet but i figure they must be in there because if all the bream....used cut gil today and only got a bullhead but on the other hand it was a slower day than it has been....i wouldnt mind hookin 3 or 4 over 20 inches in an outing...there a blast to catchh on light tackle


----------

